# Parabuthus villosus Mating



## Najakeeper (Sep 11, 2012)

My orange male has been an adult for about 6 months and black female for 3 months. My intention was to breed these to see the color of the babies and so far it is going good. They have been together for a couple hours now. 

Here are a couple pictures and a video:













[YOUTUBE]2-RFkyVrx8A[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 11, 2012)

lol at how they pull each other along like they're holding hands.  It's always amusing to watch the rituals (not that they let us very often).


----------



## herpist (Sep 11, 2012)

Lovely colours on the male, I want one now.


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 11, 2012)

didnt know you could mate the 2 different morphs like that

but pretty cool though


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 12, 2012)

Roblicious said:


> didnt know you could mate the 2 different morphs like that
> 
> but pretty cool though


I have no idea what's going to happen. They are the same species so the mating should be succesful but I haven't seen any offspring from anybody. 

After more than 24 hours, lovin' continues:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ivymike1973 (Sep 12, 2012)

Gorgeous. I absolutely love the orange morph villosus. 
Wish they were more readily available here in the states.
Good luck with your pairing.


----------



## Roblicious (Sep 12, 2012)

might be the same as chocolate morph jacksoni and normal morph ones, I have both in the same enclosure and they mate and get along fine


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 15, 2012)

They stayed together for about 72 hours. After 2 days male lost interest and they spent the last 24 hours in separate corners. Hopefully he did what he was supposed to do.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Sep 15, 2012)

Najakeeper said:


> They stayed together for about 72 hours. After 2 days male lost interest and they spent the last 24 hours in separate corners. Hopefully he did what he was supposed to do.


Wow! I'd say that was successful! Keep us updated! Interesting to see what will happen!


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 16, 2012)

2nscorpx said:


> Wow! I'd say that was successful! Keep us updated! Interesting to see what will happen!


Will do so but it might take a while, from what I heard the gestation period is very very long.


----------



## snippy (Sep 16, 2012)

I have kept a typical male and a black female together for a year or so and all is well. The offspring is black by the way and it will be in your case as well, I suppose.
But interbreeding the young again for the next generation might be interesting, which is what I will try.

Regards
Finn


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello Finn,

How long was the gestation period for you?

Yasin


----------



## snippy (Sep 17, 2012)

Can't really say. My female was in instar 7 when I introduced her into the tank of the male, so I did not write it down when they mated, because I though she was still subadult and the mating was just a dry run. But it was somewhere last year. But then, to my astonishment, she littered 2 months ago 
But at least it is a good example that not all female P. villosus reach maturity in instar 8.

Regards
Finn


----------

